# Shops that sell the fizik antares



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

I am hoping someone can point me in the right direction. I am in Woodside (Redwood City) and I am hoping to find a shop that sells the fizik antares saddle somewhere relatively close to me. Anyone have any recommendations? I recently purchased a Specialized Tarmac Pro SL which comes with the Toupe saddle.......the thing is just no working for me and after some research I think this Fizik is the ticket.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*saddles*

I sell them, and I have the full fizik demo collection and demo program: 

http://www.svcyclingcenter.com/services/saddles.php 

Unfortuntately I am not that close to you, but I'm pretty accessible to Hwy 17 just north of the Hwy 85 junction. 

Cheers,


----------



## Peninsula Ryan (Aug 2, 2002)

*Check out Velotech*

Mark at Velotech in Palo Alto has several right now.


----------



## ShaneW (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, I ended up picking one up last week-end and like an idiot I threw away the box etc. Now I realize the saddle really doesnt fit me too well and I am sitting with a brand new, expensive saddle that I cant use. Yes, I am a dumbass!


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I've used both and found the Toupe to work much better for me. The Antares is nice and flat in the back, but the nose is a little wide, with sharp edges, and no groove.


----------

